# overseeing work



## rooineckrsa (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi Guys
before you/anybody slaps me with the you cant work in thailand and the rules and regs, this building work is for "wife".No i will mot participate in the work,but want to check that the work undertaken is correct. Hate paying for crappy work,If one is not being payed for your own work, do the thais consider this work.Do you think this will pose a problem? have not tryed to even weed the yard yet, In a small village & sfill waiting for everybody to get used to having a farang around

mark


----------

